# Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.



## Neuer--Angler (16. Juni 2012)

Hi Jungs!!
Sind zufällig Leute anwesend die über lange Erfahrung auf Zander im Rhein verfügen??
Wenn ja meldet euch mal, habe da einige Fragen, die ich gerne einem erfolgreichen Zanderangler stellen würde.

Danke.


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Was sind dir die Infos denn Wert :m? Wo kommste denn her? Habe Kontakt zu richtig guten Jungs aus dem Raum Köln, Bonn und Duisburg!


----------



## Neuer--Angler (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Ja ein neuen Eintrag sind die mir wert 

Ich habe bisher ziemlich erfolgreich in der Dämmerung/Nacht mit Schwimmwobbler im Rhein auf Zander geangelt.
Ich bräuchte ein paar Tipps zu Gummiködern - welche da besonders Sinn machen Tagsüber und wie der Köder geführt wird.

Welche Länge welche Farbe und welchen Köder bevorzugt ihr??
Benutzt ihr Angstdrillinge??


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Die fischen da auch sehr erfolgreich den "Stint- shad", den Köder benutzt übrigens auch unser Boardie "Veit"- nicht unerfolgreich, wie du wissen müsstest  Auch an der Saar hat es letztes WE auf den Köder in blau- weiss in 12cm gescheppert- ohne Angstdrilling gefischt, gab es leider auf halber Strecke den Aussteiger. Also besser einmal mehr mit Angstdrilling gefischt als einmal zu wenig, denke ich- grundsätzlich beim Gummiangeln! Das sind 4 Kollegen von mir dort oben- 2 fischen grundsätzlich mit Angstdrilling, 2 fischen ohne- und wie gesagt- alle 4 sehr erfolgreich. Von daher keine eindeutige Tendenz abzulesen. Länge, Farbe, Köderform- Grundsätzlich jeden Tag von neuem ausprobieren- da ja je nach spezieller Stelle, oder äußeren Bedingungen Beutefische und andere Beutetiere stark variieren. Allgemeine Tendenz ganz klar zu Grundelimitaten, hier erhältlich als "Jewel Sculpin Hypertail", oder sonst als "Goby"- Köder- sonst auch vielfach von versch. Marken erhältlich. Probiere auf jeden Fall auch Krebsimitate aus!


----------



## Neuer--Angler (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

krebsimitate das ist ein scherz oder? 
wie heisst der boardie "veit" denn hier?
habt ihr keinen absoluten favoritenköder von dem du mir das genaue model sagen kannst??

danke für deine antwort.


----------



## Der-Graf (16. Juni 2012)

Kein Scherz und Veit heißt "Veit".., 

Edit: Und was den Favoritenköder angeht: Da hat wohl jeder seinen eigenen, der vermeintlich am besten fängt... Das hängt aber vom Gewässer ab und von den Umständen in dem Moment an dem du am Wasser bist. Was im einen Moment irgendwo fängt, muss bei dir nicht automatisch auch fangen. Und zu guter letzt fängst du auch nur da, wo auch Zander sind... Am Rhein keine Selbstverständlichkeit, auch wenn gerade der Niederrhein als gutes Zandergewässer gilt.


----------



## Bobster (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Ich 'hab noch nie über so viele "Zander-Cracks" 
gelesen wie hier im Board |rolleyes


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Favoritenköder... am Rhein...

Was du suchst, ist kein Zandersachverständiger, sondern ein Hellseher!


----------



## Acharaigas (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*



Andal schrieb:


> Favoritenköder... am Rhein...
> 
> Was du suchst, ist kein Zandersachverständiger, sondern ein Hellseher!



+lach+

irgendwer muss doch den heiligen gral der gummiköder in der box haben, der nie seine fängigkeit verliert und zu jeder tageszeit fängt.


----------



## Michael_05er (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*



Acharaigas schrieb:


> irgendwer muss doch den heiligen gral der gummiköder in der box haben, der nie seine fängigkeit verliert und zu jeder tageszeit fängt.


Den seh ich jedes Mal beim Händler an der Wand hängen. Leider verliert er immer genau dann seine Zauberkraft, wenn ich ihn aus der Packung nehme...


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*



Acharaigas schrieb:


> irgendwer muss doch den heiligen gral der gummiköder in der box haben, der nie seine fängigkeit verliert und zu jeder tageszeit fängt.





Michael_05er schrieb:


> Den seh ich jedes Mal beim Händler an der Wand hängen. Leider verliert er immer genau dann seine Zauberkraft, wenn ich ihn aus der Packung nehme...



Wenn also dieser Seher, der ultimative Zander-Augur gefunden ist, kann er uns ja vielleicht näheres zu dieser Köderentmystifizierung erläutern. Komischerweise sind meine Boxen auch voll von derart entzauberten Gummis.


----------



## DerJörg (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*



Neuer--Angler schrieb:


> krebsimitate das ist ein scherz oder?
> wie heisst der boardie "veit" denn hier?
> habt ihr keinen absoluten favoritenköder von dem du mir das genaue model sagen kannst??
> 
> danke für deine antwort.



Geh doch im Laden kauft Dir Köder und Teste diese....
Aber das hat einen Haken man muß selber Überlegen und die Stellen selber suchen wo sich Zander befinden....:l:l:l:l
Da jeder Fisch in Rhein umherzieht ist da wo gestern gefangen wurde noch kein Angelplatz...#q#q#q#q#q
Also mit Rute und Köder am Wasser und angeln.:m:m:m:m:m
Nur ein Köder der im Wasser ist fängt...


----------



## Neuer--Angler (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

andal - iq test - falls über 85 - neuer post.

danke.


----------



## Michael_05er (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Ich verstehe jetzt nicht, warum Du mit Andals post ein Problem hast und ignoriere das erstmal.

Wenn Du mit Schwimmwobblern so erfolgreich bist, warum willst Du dann auf Gummi wechseln? Ich wäre froh, wenn ich *eine* dauerhaft erfolgreiche Methode hätte...

Abgesehen davon können Dir hier eine Menge Leute Köder empfehlen, die an ganz verschiedenen Stellen optimal sind. Wo angelst Du? Hauptstrom des Rheins an der Steinpackung entlang? Oder eher Buhnenfelder? Oder Spots im Strom wie Warmwassereinläufe? Wie stark ist die Strömung? Im Rhein-Main-Gebiet angel ich mit bis zu 20g Blei, als ich mal in Köln war, hats ein 8g-Kopf getan. Das hat alles Einfluss auf die empfehlenswerte Köderform. In der Mainzer Gegend kenne ich Stellen, da würde ich nur mit No-Action-Shads wie dem Fin-S-Fish angeln. In Köln hab ich mit einem Kopyto-Klon gut angeln können. Da hätte es sogar noch mehr Schaufelschwanz sein können. Deswegen ist es schwer, Dir etwas sinnvolles zu empfehlen ohne genauere Informationen zu haben.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Pinn (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*



Neuer--Angler schrieb:


> andal - iq test - falls über 85 - neuer post.



Darf ich mal nachhaken? 
Du glaubst also an den Wundergummi?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*



Neuer--Angler schrieb:


> andal - iq test - falls über 85 - neuer post.
> 
> danke.



Der zanderhaltige Rhein hat, grob geschätzt, deutlich über 2000 km Uferlänge, du fragts nach dem einen Gummi und wunderst dich, warum man dich für allerhöchstens naiv hält?


----------



## Neuer--Angler (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Ganz einfach : weil der Schwimmwobbler nur fängt sobald es dämmert (frühestens) besser sogar in der Nacht und ich gerne mal erfolgreich tagsüber angeln möchte.
Und ok selbst wenn mein Eintrag nicht richtig  war - wenn man hier keine Tipps austauschen soll oder Ratschläge einholt, was dann??
Klar jetzt wird der Eine oder Andere sagen "ja aber es gibt keinen Universalköder" und das mag auch sein, aber wenn man sich hier keine Ratschläge geben kann, über die man VERNÜNFTIG diskutiert, dann meldet euch aus dem Forum ab.
Das mein ich nicht böse, aber mit Sätzen wie "blabla Hellseher suchen" verschwende ich einfach ungerne meine Zeit.


----------



## Neuer--Angler (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Andal ok ich suche ein Gummi für den Neusser Hafen und den Löricker Hafen und ab und zu unter der Theodor Heuss Brücke.... und, hilfst dir das??

;-)


----------



## heineken2003 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*



Acharaigas schrieb:


> +lach+
> 
> irgendwer muss doch den heiligen gral der gummiköder in der box haben, der nie seine fängigkeit verliert und zu jeder tageszeit fängt.


 
Ich glaube es ist der Türkispinke der so streng riecht dass ihn keiner anfasst. Dazu liegt er schon seit Jahren im verqualmten Angelladen so dass er schon ein bisschen gelb ist.

Es gibt keinen perfekten Gummi! Genau wie es nicht den perfekten Wobbler gibt.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Neuer--Angler (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

ok Schlussfolgerung aus diesen Posts, die allesamt nicht weitergeholfen haben, mit Ausnahme von Michael eventuell : Das Thema Köder im Forum ist also für die Katz - zum Glück sehen die Profis im Uli-Beyer-Forum etwas anders ;-).

Ttrotzdem danke für den einzigen sinnvollen Post Michael.


----------



## Fr33 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Junge - nun bleib mal auf dem Teppich?

Wenn es nur EINEN Gummiköder geben würde der fängt -  hätten alle Hersteller nur den einen oder wir hätten nur noch einen Hersteller 

Den IQ von Mitmenschen in Frage zu stellen, ohne diese zu Kennen empfinde ich als Frech!

Zander ziehen in der Dunkel dichter ans Ufer um dort Beute zu machen. Tagsüber lauern die da wo es schattig, sauerstoffreich, Strömungsberuhigter als an anderen Stellen ist.

Passt dann dein Kunstköder sich an die gerade herrschenden Prämissen wie: Helligkeit, Wassertrübung, Beutefischeaufkommen usw. an - und hast du die Zander an ihrem "Rasthöfen" gefunden, wird schon einer zuschnappen.


----------



## Neuer--Angler (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Eine Äußerung noch zu dem Thema Kommunikation im Forum und dann äußere ich mich nicht mehr dazu.

Ich finde es dumm, sich im Forum nicht konstruktiv zu verhalten und dem Thema das Interesse zu nehmen, weil einer wieder meint unsinnige Kommentare loswerden zu müssen.
Das ist damit für mich geklärt - und ich erwarte hierauf keine Antwort.


Mit welcher Methode führt ihr das Gummi??
Also bei mir ist jedenfalls was meine Erfahrung mit Wobbler angeht die Sache eindeutig, da fangen immer dieselben Modele.
Da ich keine Ahnung von angeln mit Gummi habe, hätte es mich nicht gewundert, wenn es dort genauso gewesen wäre.


----------



## Fr33 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*



> Eine Äußerung noch zu dem Thema Kommunikation im Forum und dann äußere ich mich nicht mehr dazu.
> 
> Ich finde es dumm, sich im Forum nicht konstruktiv zu verhalten und dem Thema das Interesse zu nehmen, weil einer wieder meint unsinnige Kommentare loswerden zu müssen.
> Das ist damit für mich geklärt - und ich erwarte hierauf keine Antwort.


 
Auch besser so! Ich habe das was ich sagen wollte getan.

Zu deiner Frage:

Jiggen oder Faulenzen sind wohl die gängigsten Methoden den Shad zu führen. Ich Faulenze und baue immer ein paar unregelmäßige Sprünge mit ein, in dem ich mal anjigge oder eben eine Kurbelumdrehung mehr mache als vorher.

Ich bilde mir ein, damit den Zander (klappt auch bei anderen Räubern) aus der Reserve zu locken, wenn dieser etwas desinteressiert bereits seit Metern den monoton laufenen Shad verfolgt.

Um dir ein paar Modelle zu nennen, die ich gerne Fische:

Lunker City Shaker 4,5"
Lunker City Fin-S 5"
Relax Kopyto River
Jenzi River Shad 12cm

Zu Farben gibts einfach keine Regeln. (s.letzter Absatz meines vorherigen Posts).


----------



## Neuer--Angler (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Ja für dich.

Fängst du regelmäßig mit diesen Modellen im Rhein??
Und benutzt du einen Angstdrilling??


----------



## Fr33 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Was heisst regelmäßig...... ich bin bisher immer mit Biss, aber teils eben ohne Fang heim gekehrt.

Aber auf alle genannten Köder habe ich meine Fische gefangen.

Die Fin-S sind meine 1. Wahl, wenn selbst ein 28gr Kopf verdriftet wird. Die schlanken Laubenimitate haben wenig Wasserwiderstand und sinken sehr schnell....

Die Shaker sind meine 1. Wahl für fast alle Fälle. Ja nach Farbe imitieren die alles 

Die Jenzi Shads laufen recht gut und bilden ne ordentliche Portion. Vorallem die Modelle, mit Farbigem Schwanz (Grün // gelb) fische ich gerne.

Die Relax Kopyto River setzte ich gerne da ein, wo ich mit vieln Hängern zu rechnen habe... die sind einfach günstiger als die anderen  Sind quasi meine Kamikazee Gummis 

Angstdrilling fische ab und an - aber nur wenn ich Fehlbisse habe. Angstdrilling und Steinpackung ist ne Doofe Mischung.... da verkeilt sich der Shad umso schneller in den Ritzen!


----------



## Anek20dot (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Hi,

(für den Niederrhein, am Tag) generell sind schlanke Köder von 8-14 cm fängig... meistens verwende ich 10cm lange Köder. Ab 12 cm wird ein "Angstdrilling" eingesetzt.

Fische das ganze Jahr über Low-Action..sprich kleiner Schaufelschwanz.

Farben: Klares Wasser = gedeckte Farben, dunkler Rücken- heller Bauch. Grünliche Töne, braune Töne... Glitter ist nicht verkehrt.

Trübes Wasser (weniger als 20cm Sicht)= grelle Farben.. chartreuse, bis hin zu knallgelb.. wobei ich auch hier gedeckte Farben immer wieder einsetze (Beutefisch ändert seine Farbe auch nicht |kopfkrat)

Methode: Je nach Jahreszeit. Warmes Wasser= mehr Action..anjiggen.Faulenzen bring aber mMn nicht weniger Fisch. Kaltes Wasser= weniger ist mehr... Faulenzen..Leichtere Jigköpfe, um die Absinkphase zu verlängern.


|rolleyes jetzt liegts an dir... je öfter du am Wasser bist, desto mehr Fische wirst du fangen. Und nicht verzweifeln, wenns nicht sofort klappt. Hatte Angeltage mit bis zu 16 abgerissenen Gufis und 0 Bissen. Dauert halt bis man die "Spots" findet. Google-Maps's sei Dank gehts heute viel schneller.


Gruß Anek20dot


----------



## ernie1973 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

...vielleicht mal ein konstruktiver Tipp - ist mit etwas Arbeit & Sucherei verbunden - evtl. müsstest Du sogar selber die Boardsuche bemühen - oder gar mal googlen - aber es gibt gerade zu diesem Thema eine Menge Videos & Tutorials im Netz - vor allem in Sachen Köderführung findet man da ne Menge brauchbares Material, wenn man nicht zuuu bequem ist!

PS:

Glaubst Du wirklich, dass jemand, der *DEN* Wunderköder schlechthin besitzt, diesen auch hier preisgeben würde?

Ich nicht!



Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

...ansonsten empfehle ich Dir ein Guiding - kostet was, aber wie mit den meisten Dingen im Leben:

...umsonst ist nur der Tod - und selbst der kostet das Leben!



...und - wer´s echt drauf´ hat, der kann auch ruhig etwas dafür nehmen, wenn er Anfänger mal ans Händchen nimmt & ihnen Tipps & Tricks zum "Zandern" gibt!



Ernie


----------



## Fr33 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Zander Guiding am Rhein ist meiner Meinung nach ne ganz andere Hausnummer als an der Elbe oder so.

Je nach Gebiet wird man nur ständig super fangen, wenn man vom Boot aus angelt und mit den Echolot Stellen findet, die von den Uferanglern kaum zu erreichen sind.

Ich sehs ja immer bei mir am Rhein. Hat man mal 1-2 Stellen gefunden, sind diese Gold wert. Vorallem als Uferangler gibts einfach weniger Ecken.

Wollt damit sagen, dass man sich von einem Guiding am Rhein nicht zu viel versprechen sollte!


----------



## DerJörg (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Tja mit Guiding das ist nicht gut da der Guide nur Angelstelle hat.
Besser ein Coaching da wird auch der Umgang mit dem Köder gezeigt wird.
Auch wird vermittelt welcher Köder wie geführt werden sollte.


Gruß Jörg
Damit fragst was los ist.


----------



## Jamdoumo (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*



Neuer--Angler schrieb:


> Andal ok ich suche ein Gummi für den Neusser Hafen und den Löricker Hafen und ab und zu unter der Theodor Heuss Brücke.... und, hilfst dir das??
> 
> ;-)




Na da haste Dir ja direkt die hotspots raus gesucht...Viel Spass!


----------



## Neuer--Angler (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Gryzli ich danke dir.
Sehr netter und hilfsbereiter Post, aber VOR ALLEM gehst du tatsächlich auf mein anfangs eingestelltes Thema ein (was die hälfte der anderen nicht hingekriegt hat).
Vielen Dank für dein Angebot, ich schreibe dir eine PM .


----------



## zesch (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

- Schnur, geflochten, Farbe egal, die meisten benutzen Gelb.
...Königsklasse *Firma Stroft* erhältlich z.B. bei Ussat

Farbe gelb ist tagsüber unnütz bei klarem Wasser, außerdem ist Stroft völlig überbewertet, da gibt es bessere Schnüre z.B. von Climax

Köder: *Lunker City FIN-S*, *Shaker *in Grüße 4-5 (12-14cm) [ Farben: z.B. Arkansas Shiner, Alewife]

guter Tipp = fängt bestimmt (im Herbst + Winter)
-----------------
*Camo-Tackle: Salty Bites* 12cm, Bubble Gum, Blue Shiner, Chartreuse Pepper und Top NATURAL SHINER, die kleineren in 9cm sind auch sehr gut

die 2. Produktionsserie läuft und wackelt nicht mehr

= Schrott zu Billigpreisen, vorsicht !

-----------------
*Sandra Delalande* in 12cm, Gelb & weiß

fängt nicht mehr tagsüber seitdem die Grundeln "richtig" da sind

-----------------
*Dreamtackle Slottershad Spezial* in 12cm Farbe: Flusskönig und der blau/weiße (Top im Kanal im Winter der blau/weiße)

= damit hab ich am Rhein noch nie einen Angler fischen sehen ! also kein guter Tipp, außerdem ist die Gummimischung viel zu weich
-----------------
*Rozemeijer NMF Formula *15cm 

Gummifische Stück über einen € für einen "Anfänger" = schlechter Tipp

& *Octo Tail*

vertical gut, aber verfärbt durch den Bleikopf und verschmiert

Haltbarkeit + Erscheinungsbild des Köders nach 2 x angeln = Schrott
-----------------
*Jörg Strehlow Zanderkant Kaulis* in 12cm, Nachtschatten & Natur Glitter ...gibt jetzt noch par ähnliche auf dem Markt, die Firma macht hier im AB auch Werbung für diese Köder

die fangen zwar, aber das Schwänzchen ist nach 2 Bissen oder Transport mit anderen Gummiködern schnell ab oder läuft nicht mehr da die Qualität der Gummis nicht immer gleich ist

Gut sind dann auch noch *Mepps Spinner *in *Neon Gelb *& *weiß *Gr. 4-5 (TOP IM WINTER, sehr langsam über dem Grund geführt)

und da hat der Anfänger ja schnell mal wieder Geld am Rhein gelassen, weil Hänger
außerdem ist jetzt Sommer

*Wobbler*: z.B. *Illex/Jackall* oder *Lucky Kraft* (fische Wobbler nicht so oft gibt denke ich bessere Spezies hierzu die dir mehr dazu erzählen können 

geiler Tipp, teure Wobbler, Wobbler für 6 - 8 € können das gleiche..

...es gibt auch noch zig andere gute Köder, habe auch noch viele andere Köder in meinen Boxen aber so als Anhaltspunkt ist das sicherlich eine gute Wahl.

= das sach ich mir auch immer wieder ! wenn ich ich meine Box gucke

Zurzeit fange ich mit den Kaulis von Strehlow in Natur Glitter an der Maas sehr gut Zander.


*Gewicht*: 

Rhein-> z.B. Buhnenanfang 10Gramm vor Kopf/Kehrströmung 17-21Gramm, ich bevorzuge Rundkopf da je nach Köderform z.B. der Erie Jig länger braucht um bis auf den Grund zu kommen (braucht zu lange in der Form das zu wenig Gewicht dran ist)

Maas z.B. 8-10 Gramm

Kanal. 6-10 Gramm, bei starkem Wind 10-14 Gramm

Karabiner: Dou Lock /Snaps in Größe 2-3

die Rede ist vom Rhein ! das wichtigste wäre ein Fluorocarbon
Vorfach am besten in 0,30 - 0,40


Ich bevorzuge Angelzeiten ab 17 Uhr aufwärts, Nacht & Morgen ist auch sehr gut.

ich gehe immer Angeln wenn ich Zeit habe

Wetter: Sollte par tage konstant bleiben und nicht ständig im Hektopascal Bereichen schwanken

bevorzugte Methode, Subjektiv: Jiggen.
Köder Auswerfen-> eventuelle leicht die Schnurr abbremsen durch anfassen mit Finger (n), Köder kommt auf dem Wasser auf-> Rolle zumachen eventuell etwas restliche Lockere Schnur einholen, Köder auf Grund absinken lassen-> hier beim Absinken kommen die Bisse.

guter Tipp ! so machen es die meisten Angler am Rhein

Ich mache immer einen Finger drauf, merke so schneller den Biss(hier streiten sich die Geister, den hier muss man etwas üben um den Finger auf der Schnur rechtzeig zu legen bevor der köder im nachfolgenden Jigs wieder auf dem Grund kommt )
mit ner richtigen Angerute braucht man den Quatsch mit dem Finger nicht 

Köder auf dem Grund (Im Winter einen leichten Jig hoch aus dem Handgelenk raus z.B. aus der 12 Uhr Stellung, jetzt schnell die lockere Schnur die beim hoch jiggen entsteht aufrollen und schnelle z.B. den Finger auf die Schnur und abwarten an der gespannten Schnur bis der Köder zu Boden wieder sinkt.

 nana, hört sich wie eine Sex Praktik


Den genau jetzt kann der Biss kommen (zu 95%)

die Bissrate möchte ich sehen

Viele Bisse kommen kurz vorm rausholen des Köders aus dem Wasser 2-3 Meter vorm Ufer entfernt, 

im Sommer

viele Raubfische verfolgen erst den Köder.

zu allgemein
 
Dieses Spiel wiederholen wir so oft bis etwas beißt oder nicht.
Indem du das oft übst bekommst du auch den dreh raus.

Gewässer ****** nennt man das oder Ansitzspinnangeln,
mach ich auch,
muss gut sein

Kurz vorm Ufer brauchst du auch nicht mehr jiggen wenn es flacher wird, da reicht entweder schnell einholen  STOP und warten bis der Köder sinkt  (ein bis drei Kurbelumdrehungen (ist besser ) ->Faulenzer Methode oder einfach nur langsam ein kurbeln.

wie jetzt ? ich bin verwirrt, was ist denn jetzt das "Beste"

Zandernageln ist keine KUNST sondern eine reine Übungssache

Du schämst Dich garnicht ? Life möchte ich das gerne mal sehen... mit Gummi oder ohne ?

 (...wie Fahrrad fahren), mir hat das auch niemand Life vorgeführt sondern durch fragen, Lesen alles selber beigebracht.

toll, mit Stützräder oder ganz ohne ?

  Ich kann mittlerweile mit Sicherheit sagen, dass ich Regelmäßig Zander fangeJ

wie schön, da biste nicht so alleine



Wer für sowas Geld nimmt um anderen diese Technik zu zeigen der sollte sich schämen.

 tun die meisten nicht , Geld stinkt nicht

  Es gibt noch Tricks & Co aber alles fällt mir Spontan nichtL

das wäre noch doller alles zu verraten !

Gruß
Krystian[/QUOTE]


So viel zum Thema "richtig gute Tipps zum Rheinangeln".

falsch verstanden kommt man oft auch gut durchs Leben

und bekommt noch Lob dafür. Ich hoffe das durch diese Leute nicht irgendwann meine Rente futsch ist.

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Michael_05er (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*



Neuer--Angler schrieb:


> Sehr netter und hilfsbereiter Post, aber VOR ALLEM gehst du tatsächlich auf mein anfangs eingestelltes Thema ein (was die hälfte der anderen nicht hingekriegt hat).


Mir hats ja schon auf Seite zwei in den Fingern gejuckt, aber jetzt kann ich mich nicht mehr zurückhalten. Ich glaube, Du gehst zu ernsthaft und zu abfällig den mit-Boardies gegenüber an die Sache ran, um in diesem Forum dauerhaft Freunde zu finden. Wenn die "Profis im Uli-Beyer-Forum", die Du schon mal erwähnt hast, so viel hilfreicher sind, dann bleib besser dort. Ich habe jedenfalls keine Lust mehr, jemandem mit Deiner Einstellung Tipps zugeben oder weiterzuhelfen. Das ist jetzt nicht zur Diskussion gestellt, es war mir einfach ein Bedürfnis, das loszuwerden. Oder um Dich zu zitieren:


Neuer--Angler schrieb:


> Das ist damit für mich geklärt - und ich erwarte hierauf keine Antwort.


Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Fr33 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

@ Zersch

Als ich das mit dem 0,30er oder 0,40er FC gelesen hatte und dass 4,5" Köder für das ganze Jahr zu groß sind musste ich etwas schmunzeln ....

Fakt ist - im Rhein gibts seit Jahren immer mehr Hechte und das im Hauptstrom und auch sehr gerne in den Buhnenfeldern - und über ein 30er FC lachen die sich schlapp. (Meine Meinung).

Wenn es nur um den Abrieb geht - dann empfehle ich 60-70cm PikeWire 1x7 mit rund 6-7kg.... das ist dünn, Hechtsicher und nicht so empfindlich wie das Geflecht...

Wenn ich einem Flusszander, der nur Sekunden Zeit hat über das Attackieren der Beute zu entscheiden, einen 12cm Shad oder einen 9cm Shad vor die Futterluke führe - wird das mit einer zu vernachlässigsten Ausschusskritieren für den Fang sein. 

Meine Meinung wird zu oft mit viel zu kleinen Ködern gefischt um auch nur irgendwas an der Rute zu haben.

Auf "meine" Standart Größen fange ich vom 25cm Zanderchen bis zum Ü80er Zander alles....

Ich versuche mich an die Beutefische die im Fluss vorkommen anzupassen - aber dennoch den Köder etwas von der Masse abzuheben. Das kann an der Führung liegen, am Aussehn oder sogar an der Farbe... Ziel ist es aber immer sich an die Beute zu halten.

Sprich ist das Wasser klar und es sind viele Grundeln an der Packung fische ich nat. keinen 15cm langen Neongelben Shad....


----------



## lsski (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Mein geheim Tip der Jetzt keiner mehr ist :

5er Mepps Silber, umbau mit 50g Bleikopf .

den kennen die Zander noch nicht.

Der absulute Joker !


----------



## Fatzke (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Hi @ all ...

da sind doch mal ein paar gute Tipps dabei die ich auch mal probieren werde ...

aber wie schon einige sagten ab ans Wasser und versuchen *smile*

weil nur wer am Wasser ist fängt was *zwinker*

also ich habe bisher den grössten erfolg gehabt mit Grundeln :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Gruß Der Fatzke


----------



## Anek20dot (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*



zesch schrieb:


> = damit hab ich am Rhein noch nie einen Angler fischen sehen ........




Muss kein Nachteil sein 


Gurß Anek20dot


----------



## Neuer--Angler (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

guter typ der gryzli!!


----------



## Merlin (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Warum ist es hier  im AB eigentlich nicht möglich miteinander zu diskutieren ?????
Immer kommen irgendwelche "Experten" die alles besser wissen und nur deren Köder fängt und deren Schnur ist die besten usw..


----------



## Fatzke (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Junge junge hier aber was los *smile*

aber wenn er es verdient hat dann ist das wohl so *zwinker*

coller Text @ Gryzli


----------



## Chemtrails (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*



Gryzli schrieb:


> Acha nochwas, zu dem dem die Finger Jucken.
> Junge, ehrlich ein guter Rat von mir, wenn es in den Händen Juckt würde ich einen Arzt konsultieren, das ist kein Spass, das kann eine Pilzinfektion sein.
> 
> Ja nicht mit der Hand in die Augen damit abwischen, das kann sich streuen!
> ...



mensch gryzli^^ der michael hat doch nun wirklich nichts mit der anderen hühnerk***e hier zu tun #c
ihm ist halt aufgefallen das der TE sehr ausfallend und frech ist

das du so tollerant bist, darüber hinweg zu sehen, oder einfach nur (ich sag mal stolz bist) deine Erfahrungen zu schildern, finde ich supi

das du dem TE überhaupt eine so ausführliche Antwort gegeben hast, #r

würde er dich am wasser fragen:
"welcher ist DER FÄNGIGE GUMMIFISCH?"

du antwortest
"einige, kommt auf die zeit und den ort etc an"

und der TE würde sich umdrehen, sagen dein IQ ist zu klein, 
und du bist zu blöd seine frage umgehend zu beantworten 
(die ja objektiv wirklich dumm ist, es gibt tips aber nich DEN shad)

würden wahrscheinlich 2/3 der Leute ihn für dumm abstempeln und 1/3 ihm eine Nackenschelle verpassen für seine Frechheit.

#6 für deine Hilfsbereitschaft! wirklich

aber sowas freches anonymes geht nur in einem Board, |uhoh:#d|gr:

vielleicht findest du keinen Threat für Rhein-Gufis, 
aber nach soner arroganz noch zu fragen wie man 
den führen soll !?
anglerboard, youtube oder www.gidf.de

in keinem board in dem ich jemals war, hättest du nach deinen frechen antworten, noch eine antwort erhalten

mindestens verwarnt....

man man

Zesch war bestimmt auch nur in Rage durch die frechen Antworten, und wollte einfach mal dem Helfer (gryzli) darauf aufmerksam machen, solchen leuten keine Antwort zu geben #6
hier wird man doch automatisch aggressiv und muss sich schnellstmöglich irgendwo dran auslassen^^


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Wenn auch Ausschlusskriterien helfen:

Frag mal die Junge vom "Zander-nix-fang Thread. Dort werden dir alle miesen Köder genannt werden. Den Rest musst du dir leider selber erarbeiten, sollte aber bei einem 
IQ von über 85 nicht schwer werden.:m


----------



## Neuer--Angler (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

gryzli deine einstellung finde ich korrekt und kann dir in jedem punkt nur recht geben.

zu diesen armseeligen zu keiner auskunft bereiten leuten frage ich mich nur wozu diese hier sind??

´´was sind gute köder?´´ 

antwort : finds selber raus geh ans wasser.

´´wo sind gute zanderstellen?´´

antwort : verrate ich dir nicht.



einfach nur sinnlos mit so einer haltung mitglied im forum zu sein.


----------



## randio (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Ist es nicht das schöne an unserem Hobby, sich vieles selbst zu erarbeiten? Macht es nicht auch das aus?

WICHTIG!!! ist auch, nicht alles glauben was Isaiasch, Beyer und Co von sich geben!!! Es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt...

Wo wir wieder bei der Stroft wären...
Uli Beyer lässt sich EXKLUSIV, gelbe Stroft für seinen Shop fertigen. Ergo, welche Schnur wird er dem Kunden als beste empfehlen? Mensch, da muss man doch nur 1 und 1 zusammen zählen... Stroft ist relativ dick, ABER die Tragkräfte stimmen!
Der größte Nachteil in meinen Augen ist, dass die Schnur sehr laut ist! Vielleicht stört es die Fische im Rhein nicht, aber mich...

Sicher wird man mit Gryzlis Tackle seine Fische fangen, aber optimal ist in meinen Augen anders... (bis auf die Ruten, die sind beide recht gut für den Rhein)

Und nein, ich möchte nicht alles ausplaudern, da ich mir alles erarbeitet habe und jeder in meinen Augen seine eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln sollte... Und wer fängt (egal mit was) hat eh immer recht... ;-)


----------



## Fr33 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*



> zu diesen armseeligen zu keiner auskunft bereiten leuten frage ich mich nur wozu diese hier sind??


 
Jetzt werden wir auch noch als armseelig beleidigt  Du bist mir einer *g* - willst Infos zum Nulltarif und wenn es dir nicht passt - wirste frech wie ein 12jähriger... tztz.

Im Grunde gehöre ich ja nicht mehr zu armseeligen, da ich dir ja nen Tipp mit den Ködern im anderen Thread geben hatte.... aber ist auch egal.

@ Alle

ich habe sowas von kein Probem jmd mit Tipps zu versorgen oder Erfahrungen, die ich über Jahre am Wasser sammeln konnte weiter zu geben.

Aber ich finde, wenn jmd Informationen haben will, hat er sich an gesellschaftliche Regeln zu halten, die was mit dem respektvollen Umgang mit anderen Mitmenschen zu tun haben. Und das vermisse ich hier.

Bekommt der TE nicht DIE Antwort, die er sich vorgestellt hatte - wird er pampig.

Auch so Tipps wie den Gewässerlauf via Google Maps usw. abzusuchen sind doch was Wert. Aber nein - hier werden User kritisiert, weil sie sich erarbeitete Stellen nicht weitergeben.....absolut daneben!

Wie gesagt -ein Forum ist zum Austausch da - korrekt. Und nicht nur von Infos, sondern vielen kleinen Dingen mehr - die du faktisch mit einem Panzer überrollt hast (mit Füßen getreten reicht da nicht mehr!).


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Top Posting !

Eigene Erfahrungen sind immer noch Gold wert !

Ich fische weder die angegebenen Ruten, Rollen, Köder , Schnüre ,Führungen, die hier beschrieben wurden...und fange trotzdem regelmäßig.

Was sagen denn die Prominenten der Szene?

*Alle was Anderes ! *

Bsp. : "der Köder muß wackeln"

Gegenbeispiel : Low-Action ist fängiger.

Bsp. : Der Köder muß wie ein Frosch über den Grund hüpfen

Gegenbeispiel : der Köder muß in einer Wellenbewegung aufsteigen

Gegenbeispiel 2 : Der Köder muß sanft -"faul" aufsteigen und an straffer Schnur absinken.

Bsp : Helles Wetter, klares Wasser : dunkle Farben, sonst grell

Gegenbeispiel : Naturfarben fangen immer.

Bsp.: Nachts schwarze Köder

Gegenbeispiel : Nachts Köder mit Kontrast ( Fluo )


Bsp. : Strecke machen - es beißt sofort oder gar nicht.

Gegenbeispiel : Stundenlang am Platz verharren, damit der Kapitale beißt.

Gegenbeispiel 2 : Drop-Shotten, das reizt am Meisten.

Ihr seht : je nach Verkaufs- Niesche werden alles Köder und Methoden empfohlen, die dem jeweiligen "Experten" am meisten Einkünfte garantieren.

Jeder hält mit seinen Behauptungen eine Niesche besetzt:

DESWEGEN SOLLTE JEDER KRITISCH HINTERFRAGEN UND SELBER HERAUSFINDEN WAS LÄUFT ANSTATT DIE BINSENWEISHEITEN DER EXPERTEN ZU FRESSEN UND TEUER ZU BEZAHLEN.

R.S.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*



Neuer--Angler schrieb:


> ´´wo sind gute zanderstellen?´´
> 
> antwort : verrate ich dir nicht.
> 
> einfach nur sinnlos mit so einer haltung mitglied im forum zu sein.


 

Mit dieser Haltung habe ich nun schon einige Beiträge hier im Board verfasst und denke, vielleicht dem ein oder anderen Newbie ein wenig weitergeholfen zu haben.

Aber ich bin doch nicht blöd und verrate gute Stellen. #d
Und zum Angeln gehört ein bisserl mehr als in den gemütlichen vier Wänden auf Stellenfang zu gehen. Beobachtungsgabe, Versuch und Irrtum und ganz einfach Hingabe zum Hobby.


----------



## Neuer--Angler (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

dein post ist ´´faktisch´´ so falsch das ich mich dazu garnicht äußer.
lern doch einfach mal das ein forum keinen sinn macht wenn man sich keine tipps gibt.
und ja ich bin hier um mir ohne geld ratschläge zu holen genauso wie ich jedem antworten würde zum null tarif wenn jemand was über etwas wissen möchte wo ich helfen kann.


----------



## Neuer--Angler (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

meinte damit free


----------



## Gohann (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Meiner Meinung nach ist der TE nicht nur unerfahren sondern auch noch dumm! Dumm in dem Sinne, das er die Winke, die er hier kriegt nicht nutzt.|kopfkrat 

Ein typisches Bild der Internergeneration. Auf Klick muss eine Antwort folgen, die auch dann mit wenig Aufwand umzusetzen ist und ausserdem Erfolg bringt. Schwach!!#d

Solche Leute müssen später mal für meine Rente sorgen! 
Armer Schorsch#d.

Tipp von mir! Und der ist gut gemeint, da schon selbst getestet!
Mach mal ein Rheinguiding mit Uli Beyer! Sehr infomativ!#6

Kostet wohl ne Kleinigkeit.#c

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*



> dein post ist ´´faktisch´´ so falsch das ich mich dazu garnicht äußer.


 
Na steht hier jmd verbal und agrumentativ mit dem Rücken zur Wand? #y


----------



## Kalunga (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Lieber Neuer--Angler,

vielleicht solltest du dich einfach mal in den Tugenden der Angelei üben, heißt Geduld und Gelassenheit!

Wie du merkst bekommst du hier sehr viel kontra und das kommt sicher nicht von ungefähr...wenn man die Leute angemessen und respektvoll behandelt, dann sind sie auch gerne bereit dir zu helfen! 
Aber mit dieser Arroganz und Sturheit die du hier an den Tag legst, kommst du nirgendwo weiter...
Die Leute geben dir haufenweise Tipps und du bist unzufrieden und bewertest diese Postings negativ. Meinst du nicht, dass du als unerfahrener Angler, auf Leute mit jahrelanger Erfahrung und Erfolgsquote hören solltest? Selbst wenn es verschiedene Meinungen gibt, hast du immernoch die Chance aus diesen auszuwählen und dir dein eigenes Bild darüber zu machen.

So long...


----------



## Thunderstruck (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Sympathischer Beitrag #6


----------



## Neuer--Angler (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

gohann du scheinst ziemlich dumm zu sein.

bis auf marek und gryzli scheinen in diesem forum nur minderbemittelte zu sein .

es geht darum wenn ich einen post bringe mit einer bestimmten frage dann äußer dich dazu oder schreib nicht irgendwas hierein was nichts mit dem erstellten thema zu tun hat.


gryzli hat eine einstellung die ich super finde und selbst vertrete.

zum thema "antworten" die man hier bis auf gryzli und ein paar ausnahmen garnicht "antworten" nennen darf sind einfach sinnbefreit.


wenn jemand das thema erstellt "welches karpfengewässer empfehlt ihr?"

schreibt ihr dann auch "ja keine ahnung aber geh doch an den neusser hafen super zandergewässer".


was ich sagen will die themen werden nicht gemacht um 1. am thema vorbei zu reden und 
2.ist die einstellung "das verrate ich nicht" richtig talentfrei und erinnert höchstens an die korinntenkacker in der schule die einen nicht abschreiben lassen wollten ;-).
3.(und das ist das wichtigste) was lest ihr euch eigentlich hier durch wenn keine tipps die natürlich dafür da sind das man NICHT alles selbst herausfinden muss.


----------



## Thunderstruck (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*



Neuer--Angler schrieb:


> bis auf marek und gryzli scheinen in diesem forum nur minderbemittelte zu sein .



Ich glaub es dauert nicht mehr lang...:q


----------



## fam0815 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*



> Zitat von *Neuer--Angler*
> 
> 
> _bis auf marek und gryzli scheinen in diesem forum nur minderbemittelte zu sein ._


hmmm, woher weiß er das!!!
hatte doch nix gesagt/geschrieben....wunder


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*



> bis auf marek und gryzli scheinen in diesem forum nur minderbemittelte zu sein


DAnn werden Dir 3 Monate Pause hier sicher nix ausmachen,
Sieh es als letzte Chance danach - solche Engleisungen gegen User dulden wir nicht.


----------



## Jose (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

es gibt minderbemittelte, klar.
aber die besonders "kneistigen" wie den TE, den holt dann bald "der Moderator". vielleicht, weil die nicht nur besonders sind, sondern auch besonders derb und unfreundlich gegen andere user?
ist keine art, @ Neuer--Angler, zumindest keine AB-art...


----------



## Jose (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

oh männo, thomas, wozu schreib ich denne? machst hinten schon zu.


----------



## Camouflage (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

ist das hier der thread in dem die bewerbungen auf "stinte 2012" veröffentlich werden, oder was!?
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## Fr33 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Hmmm da ist man mal EM gucken und verpasst wieder die Häfte.... naja egal. Für mich ist der Thread durch.

@ Mods

Mein Vorschlag wäre den Thread ganz raus zu nehmen. Habe das Gefühl, dass es bald wieder krachen wird....


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*



Gryzli schrieb:


> Aber Leute, hört doch, das mit diesem in anführungszeichen " Gerücht" wir wurdem regelrecht am Wasser gestalkt nachdem wir im einem Forum was gepostet haben (Angelstellen) ist nicht Neu.
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber wenn ich mal paar Jahre zurückdenke gab es von einem User auch so ne Story in diesem Board, ich Poste meine Stellen nicht weil eben alle mich dann dort stalken könnten/werden
> 
> ...




Moin, Du unterhälst Dich wirklich gerne |bigeyes

Soll jetzt gar keine Kritik sein- aber wenn sich Jemand vor Dich stellen würde und würde Dir so kommen :

*Überspitzte Satire an:*
"Los, alle Köder und Info´s aber zackig - und lass´ den Müll weg, der mich nicht interessiert....ich möchte zügig fangen ohne große Müh´ ....her mit den Infos und wenn sie mir nicht passen, bist Du dümmlich , dann setze ich halt nem´ Anderen die Fragepistole auf die Brust !" *Überspitzte Satire aus*

Also hilfst Du solchen Leuten echt weiter?
Du sagst , dass Viele neidisch sind - was hat das denn mit dieser Diskussion zu tun ?

Akzeptiere doch auch die Meinung Derer , die solche Leute nicht noch belohnen möchten..der Ton macht die Musik sonst spielt das Orchester falsch.

Nochwas zu den Stellen : wir haben Leute, die Guiden , die mittlerweile nach Holland ausweichen oder nur noch vom Boot fischen.
Preisfrage : wieso?
Lass´ den Leuten doch ihre "Geheimstellen", wenn sie möchten- was juckt es Dich? - das sind bestimmt auch keine schlechten Menschen.

So, nochwas zum Rhein ; ein Tip : jeder Tag ist anders und die Zielfische ziehen auch umher.

Was gestern geklappt hat, läuft heute nicht mehr , der Fluss

"lebt" und muss auch gelesen werden.

die Zusammenhänge versteht man aber nicht, indem man einfach Wissen konsumiert.

Du mußt es auch anwenden können und das geht nur durch Angeln, Angeln, Angeln...sprich : Einsatzfreude.

Am Rechner beißen keine Fische - noch nicht 

rheinspezie


----------



## Moerser83 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Ich will jetzt hier keinen perönlich ansprechen!!!

Diesen Thread verfolge ich jetzt von Anfang an und muss sagen der ist besser als jeder Kinofilm...


----------



## Jamdoumo (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt hier keinen perönlich ansprechen!!!
> 
> Diesen Thread verfolge ich jetzt von Anfang an und muss sagen der ist besser wie jeder Kinofilm...




....als jeder....


----------



## Moerser83 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> ....als jeder....


 
Danke, ist geändert


----------



## Fatzke (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Hi @ all

also zum Thema Mitglied Neuer--Angler ... der erstellte auch einen Tread Angeltreff ... dachte mir Antworte mal weil warum immer alleine oder mit Sohnemann losziehen muss ja nicht sein wenn es hier noch andere eventuell gibt die vielleicht das selbe vorhaben ...

ne direkte Antwort im Tread hab ich nicht wirklich bekommen ... hatte dann einfach geschrieben wer Lust und Zeit hat ich würde am Samstag nachdem Fussballspiel losziehen und wer bock hat kann sich ja anschliessen je nach Wetterlage ...

er hatte mich dann an dem Sonntag per Pn angeschrieben und meinte ich solle doch mal berichten was ich gefangen hätte und mit was usw.

hab ich dann auch gemacht als ich wieder at Home war aber auf ne Antwort warte ich bis heute noch ...

naja find ich eigentlich schade weil wozu macht man so ein Thema überhaupt auf wenn man eh nicht antwortet ???

Gruß Marc


----------



## Fr33 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Da brauchste in Zukunft auf keine Antwort mehr hoffen - vorerst ist er eh aus dem Forum verbannt....

Wie gesagt - ich habe ihn, trotz seiner verbalen Entgleisungen Tipps gegeben, die er beherzigen sollte. Aber alle haben ja schnell gemerkt was los war - er wollte am besten ein Kostenloses Guidiung mit Fanggarantie inkl. Ausweichstellen in seiner Ecke. 

Alles kein Beinbruch, sonst hätten die User viel schneller anders reagiert. Aber einfach dermaßen dreist zu reagieren, wenn man nicht alles auf dem Silbertablett direkt vor die Nase gesetzt bekommt..... So Leuten kann und will ich nicht mehr helfen!

@ Gryzli:



> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber wenn ich mal paar Jahre zurückdenke gab es von einem User auch so ne Story in diesem Board, ich Poste meine Stellen nicht weil eben alle mich dann dort stalken könnten/werden
> 
> Es ist schon was dran das einige nur mitlesen sich hier nie zu Wort melden bzw. nur Gäste im forum sind aber dann trifft man solche an seinen Plätzen.
> 
> ...


 
Fakt ist, dass es Stellen gibt, die die Fische bevorzugen, da die hier Futterfische, Deckung, Schutz vor der Strömung usw. finden ... die Stellen, die man super per Auto erreichen kann erkennste bereits am Müll ringsrum und dann man wirklich zum Angeln bald Nummern wie auf der Zulassung ziehen kann.

Finde ich dann Stellen, die nicht ganz soo offentlich sind, die man nicht sofort per Google Maps findet oder bei denen man eben mal 30min zu Fuß laufen muss - so möchte ich diese nicht jedem Zeigen. Sondern ich unterscheide wen ich mitnehmen und das verrate oder nicht.

Und Nein - es sind nicht alle anderen Angler Spot-Ausbeuter. Aber leider rechnen immer die selben Leute ihre Angelkarte mit Fischfleisch/€ auf - ohne Rücksicht auf Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten. Aber egal - das gehört hier nicht hin.

Ich bin ein echt tolleranter und hilfsbereiter Angler - der gerne mehr Mitmenschen zu diesem schönen Hobby überzeugen würde. Aber wenn diese Fischgeilheit des TEs dessen Sinne dermaßen vernebelt, dass er nicht mal den Wink mit dem XXL Zaunpfahl der User hier sieht - dann gehts nicht mehr anders.

ich weiss noch wie jeder vor Jahren noch propagandier hat, es gehen nur Gelbe Shads auf Zander.... jeder hats geglaubt und nicht jeder was gefangen.


----------



## heineken2003 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Hallo,

die Konsequenz für den TE ist richtig. Er hat pauschal alle User beleidigt. Nicht nur die, die hier Rede und Antwort gestanden haben.

Krystian, erst schlagen, dann reden. Hoffe dir läuft mal Mike Tyson am Wasser über deine Köderbox... solche Aussagen... mannomann.
Nur weil du oft angelst und somit auch oft fängst stehen deine Aussagen noch nicht im neuen Testament. Es gibt auch andere Köder die fangen. Andere Farben... aber erstmal schlagen, dann reden. Wie wäre es denn mit erstmal nachdenken, dann schreiben?

Petri

Heineken2003


----------



## Fr33 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

@ Heineken

|good:


----------



## zorra (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Bin alt und schon bisschen tüddelich verstehe trotz mehrmaligen lesens nicht was der TE-Starter genau wollte??????wenn ich das richtig sehe hätte er sich nur durchs Forum lesen können und er hätte dann nur noch zum Rhein fahren brauchen....über Tackel,Methoden usw. steht doch alle hier im Forum......nur fangen hätte er dann alleine gemusst.....oder wollte er wie hier schon erwähnt das Silbertablett??????
gr.zorra


----------



## Camouflage (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

hey, 
ich geh am stock,...
hab nur die ersten sätze des vorigen postings gelesen, danach ging mir die kraft aus,....  #c
unerträglich sowas lesen zu müssen,...
daher wars mir leider nicht möglich den kompletten beitrag, wie schon viele zuvor, von besagtem user zu lesen,...
gehört sowas wirklich in ein angelforum?
liebe grüße,
nils

PS:
merkwürdig, sonst gibt er sich nur bei anmerkungen zu osteuropäischen mitbürgern soviel mühe seine sicht der welt zu offenbaren,....

ich bin weder schwarz noch weiß, mein opa heißt grau,....


----------



## zesch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVKd_f3vJGU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HbYpvpGXKE

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6321509/Da_hat_Opa_wohl_was_falsch_verstanden

An alle "Gäste" + Neu-Anfänger

geht angeln, sucht euch Stellen und Stellungen wie Ihr angelt.

Nicht jeder Köder fängt gleich gut + immer.

Ich geh jetzt so viele Jahre zum Rhein und jeder Tag + Fang ist anders.

Köder kommen und gehen. Unbeschreiblich wenn man das nicht mind. 2 x die Woche selbst erlebt.

Wer zu viel "falsch versteht" wird doch irgendwann zum Sittich ?

oder ?

Gruß
zesch


----------



## heineken2003 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Sehe das ähnlich, angeln muss man lernen. Klar es spricht nichts gegen einen Guide, aber nach der ersten Fahrstunde kann man auch noch nicht fahren wie Schumi.

Und mit den Ködern ist das so ne Sache, der Fischgeschmack wechselt binnen Stunden. Gummi, dann wobbler dann Blinker... 

Ich bin auch der Meinung man sollte sich das Angeln erarbeiten. Genau wie das Glück im Leben. Es gibt soviel Videomaterial, soviele Threads...
Aber manche machen sich halt nen Lenz, im Alltag und beim Hobby.

Andere schlagen erst zu und reden dann... Ich meine mehr kann man die Vorurteile (und ich sage bewusst Vorurteile) gegen Osteuropäer nicht befeuern wie unser Freund aus Dortmund. Vielleicht sehen wir dich ja mal demnächst beim Frauentausch philosophieren...  da war doch schonmal einer der sich so toll artikulieren konnte ;-)

Petri

Heineken


----------



## DerJörg (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

hmmmmmmmmmm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyqfTGH554I
So komme ich mir vor ......

gruß Jörg


----------



## heineken2003 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Hallo,

meinen Namen behalte ich aus gutem Grund für mich, und bestimmt nicht weil ich Angst habe dich am Rhein zu treffen. Aber ich muss ja nicht zwingend bei irgendwelchen Datenpiraten auf die Liste.

Beruflich habe ich häufig mit Osteuropäern zu tun. Das sind hauptsächlich nette und freundliche Menschen. Nichtdestotrotz gibt es bei denen auch schwarze Schafe wie in jedem anderen Volk. Denen gegenüber gibt es leider Vorurteile wie auch gegenüber den Deutschen. 

Du bestätigst leider eins... ist ja auch egal, ich kenne dich nicht, ich werde dich vermutlich auch nicht kennenlernen und nach der Aussage weiter oben vermute ich dich nunmal auf dem Niveau des durchschnittlichen Frauentauschers. Du darfst dafür gerne die Schuld bei mir suchen, das würde mein Bild von dir nur bestätigen.

Es ist nunmal so, dass man sich hier nur schwer ein Bild von einem Menschen machen kann. Da kommt es vor allem auf das geschriebene an und solche Aussagen machen deine Ausführungen und dein freundliches Verhalten leider wieder wett, ich schätze deine Rhetorik und deine Hilfsbereitschaft, aber deine "kompromißbereitschaft" macht das alles wieder mies...

Lass uns den Rest doch per PN klären, nichts wird so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird und wir sind ja keine Boxer obwohl hier wohl ein interessiertes Publikum ist 

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Camouflage (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

was ne vorlage,...
deine welt ist mir nicht in erinnerung geblieben, lediglich das ich deine beiträge höchstens mal überfliege, weil ich sonst kopfschmerzen bekomme,...
ist n klein wenig rassistisch mich aufgrund meiner herkunft abzustempeln, oder!?
meine meinung von dir wurde jedenfalls wieder in jeder hinsicht bestätigt,...  
wunder mich das du für solche äusserungen keine verwarnung bekommst,..
gruss,
nils


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zanderspezialist für den Rhein gesucht.*

Moin,

Leute - das hat doch keinen Wert das Gequake ... also wer sich für einen Rheinspezie ( :q:vik: ) hält, der kann ruhig hier seine Tips reinschreiben ; eure Privatgesabbel ist doch.. naja ..

Gryzli kann man zumindest Eines nicht vorwerfen : nicht mit Tips gegeizt !

..dann wurde es etwas speziell .. aber egal und vielleicht ist der Thread ja doch noch zu retten !

Gruß, R.S.


----------

